

WrapBootstrap is offering bounties - codegeek
https://wrapbootstrap.com/bounties

======
eflowers
I can't do the math on how $200 for a theme could appeal to anyone who has the
ability to do it, unless they make one theme and push up 20 slightly different
CSS versions of it. $200 is approaching maybe 90 minutes of contract work, and
4 hours of day-job work.

~~~
joemclarke
You also receive the normal commission for each sale, this is an added bonus.

~~~
antjanus
exactly. you may spend 20 hours developing a wordpress theme, averaging at
$10/hour but guess what? That theme may sell at $20/pop and you get, what?
like $12 from each sale?

Works out well. Others do it, and they did it before the bounties came about.

------
scarecrowbob
Why would this be a better deal than, say, Themeforest? Genuine question... I
have a lot of BS3 based WP oneoffs I have built for folks, but generally I
don't sell them.

~~~
coderdude
Sellers receive a 5% higher starting and max commission rate as well as
receive commission on the full price of their items during site-wide sales
(like the recent 'Launch a Startup in 2014' sale). Now, the bounties offer a
way for sellers to earn bonuses when they submit the most sought-after items.

Disclaimer: I own WrapBootstrap.

~~~
antjanus
Ah, awesome. I've been an affiliate for a while, made a small amount of cash
that allows me to run my site. I sincerely thank you and am currently opening
up a private git repo to start developing for the bounties.

~~~
coderdude
I'm really glad to hear that it's helping out. Looking forward to seeing your
themes!

------
hayksaakian
Is it really worth it for 2 years of exclusivity ?

